# Hi



## Demi

Hiya, im Demi.I don't have any mice yet but I've been learning about them for quite a while.I got my friends Jake and Danielle interested in mice(I only had to show them some pics of baby mice and they loved them lol :lol: )I have a shih tzu dog called Benji and a cat called Rolo.I live with my mum,dad(we don't get on)and my 19yr old brother Rob.I have a sister, Michelle, who doesnt live with me and she has 2 kids,Courtney and Jack.She breeds dogue de bordeaux(dunno how to spell that  ).I like the mornings as you can see(5:15am ^_^).I normally hang out with a few mates down the beck near us.
Musicink, Paramore, MCR, Kerli, Greenday.
Films:Twilight, Jurassic Park, Home Alone, Two Brothers.
Sports:Swimming, Play Fights with boys.
Hobbies:I like writing and telling stories i spose..
Fave Animal:Cheetah ^.^
Least fave animal:Spider (eek :shock: )
Other Stuff:Hmm i talk to much  ? Can't stick all those posh designer jean girls who think theyre better than you.I like rodent species.Early morning stuff like taking the dog up the beck.And Im hyper active >_>.
Anyway I've talked to much now  
Demi
Ps. I like this smilie :fsniper


----------



## Kage Davies

TWILIGHT! HEATHEN! *crosses fingers and hisses*

I mean er....

Welcome to the forum :lol:.

No really though. That movie is dreadful XD. I forgive you though (Jurassic Park.) And hey, Two Brothers with the tigers? I don't know anyone else (apart from my Grandmother, sadly.) who's seen that film :3.


----------



## Demi

I think i only like twilight coz I fancy the vampire dude. Ooo and Paramore sings decode for it  
Two brothers made me and Jake cry =( lol  
I used to go on AAM but then they started going on about how a rody isnt big enough for a buck :roll:


----------



## Angelmouse

Welcome  
Rody not big enough for a buck! what! They are plenty big enough  
Where about are you from?
I like Two Brothers, but I love all animals that are fluffy and any aquatic species!


----------



## Demi

Oh im from Hartlepool, it kinda sucks lol theres nowt to do.
I like NEARLY all animals but im scared of spiders


----------



## Tina

welcome im not far from you im in durham and have had no luck finding any breeders - have you?


----------



## Demi

Not yet, but my mums cousin lives up in london and where going to visit him soon, so what I was thinking is i could get a few mice and then FILL DURHAM WITH MICE(insert evil laugh here) :lol: .Theres a place in blackhall i think, its called tweddle farm.They have mice, but they look quite weak (you know like just really ill).I went there for my niece's birthday party.Anyhoo if you find any breeders could you let me know?


----------



## Tina

Yh i will let you know the onlyb place i have found is a petshop in ushaw moor, but im hoping to find a breeder before buying from there


----------



## DomLangowski

Hey Demi, Welcome to our forum, Love ya intro :lol:


----------



## Demi

I talk to much lol


----------



## DomLangowski

Thats a good thing...!

It would be boring if you was quiet and had a small intro like "Hi, Im blah blah" lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX

Hiya...Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------

